# Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer



## Hydroxid (6. September 2011)

*Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Hallo,
ganz offiziell von AMD könnt ihr euch auf deren Homepage einen Dirt 3 Steam Key kostenlos holen.
Das ganze findet ihr hier: 

http://www.amd4u.com/dirt3promo/

Ich wünsche euch Viel Spaß damit 
LG

Edit²: Wie es aussieht wurden alle Keys gesperrt. Ihr könnt Dirt 3 nur über das Formular erwerben.


----------



## Pommes (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Wie  is dat denn


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

der link geht nicht!


----------



## volte01 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Ist das nicht die Liste mit den geleakten Codes?


----------



## Alex555 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

ich komme nicht mal auf die seite drauf, dauert zu lange! 
Gilt das für jedes AMD Produkt? Also auch ältere Grafikkarten und CPUS?


----------



## mrnils253 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Wo bekomm ich denn die ID her ?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

interessant , was AMD sich einfallen lässt ... (um vieleicht Bulldozer besser zu verklaufen?)


----------



## Gast1111 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Auf der Site gibt es 8 Textdatein die keys1-8 heissen, sehr dubios xD


----------



## volte01 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Gibt schon eine news dazu: Dirt 3: 3 Millionen Steam-Keys geleakt - valve, steam, codemasters, dirt 3


----------



## Alex555 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

blöd nur, dass ich als Notebookbesitzer keine ID habe  
Ich schau erstmal, kann ja immer noch die leute kontaktieren, habe schließlich ja auch ein AMD Produkt (wenn auch ein altes, langsames, aber ich habe eins: HD 4570) 
Hmm, dann lass ich erstmal die finger davon ^^


----------



## Panto (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

für ein durchschnittsspiel wie dirt 3 installier ich doch kein steam.


----------



## Krabbat (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

was genau ist denn diese ID und wo bekomm ich die her?
hab nämlich ein vision-notebook (amd cpu und gpu) und wüsste nun gerne wie ich die id davon herauskriegen kann


----------



## belle (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

@ Panto

Du meinst sicher, dass es zumindest für dich Durchschnitt ist...


----------



## Orka45 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Wo finde ich diese ID bei einem Athlon 64?

Schöne aktion von AMD. Das soll ihnen Intel mal nachmachen!


----------



## Alex555 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

ich frage mich auch, wo ich bei einem Notebook meine ID finde xD


----------



## Justan Image (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass diese "Promo Keys" dieselben sind, auf die in diesem Thread im Steam-Forum Bezug genommen wird:
Dirt 3 leaked keys - Steam Users' Forums

Hat dann nämlich so gar nichts mehr mit Promo geschweige denn AMD zu tun 
Also lieber Finger weg, wenn Euch Euer Steam Account lieb ist...


----------



## Gast1663794603 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Wo wäre überhaupt diese ID?
Bei meinem X6 find ich nix


----------



## lenzis (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

da steht doch extra unique id card


----------



## Resax (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

hä?
wo find ich den die id ???


----------



## lenzis (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

da muss die 16 stellige id nummer von der karte die bei den ati karten beiliegt eingegeben werden


----------



## kuer (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> interessant , was AMD sich einfallen lässt ... (um vieleicht Bulldozer besser zu verklaufen?)


 


 schon klar. AMD macht ein Aktion um ein Produkt zu fördern, ohne das dies Produkt auf dem Markt ist.  Weit hergeholt ist noch gelinde ausgedrückt. Aber hauptsache einen Post los gelassen. 

@ Top: Schöne Sache das. Da läst sich AMD die Beteiligung was kosten.


----------



## Resax (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

hmm die nummer ist nicht irgendwo in der software  gespeichert?


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

ist denn jetz die cpu oder gpu gemeint? bin grad leicht verwirrt ...


----------



## DarkMo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

da amd sowohl gpu's als auch cpu's als produkte anbietet, sollte es wurscht sein *denk* ^^ ich liebäugel ja scho länger mit dirt3, aber muses unbedingt steam sein? ^^ najut, mit versand wärs ja nur aufwand, also irgendwo verständlich.

nur: is das jetz was seriöses oder eher nich? wegen diesem "leaked keys" thema. und auch hier nochmal die frage: wo find ich diese id denn? ^^ geht das überhaupt mit älteren produkten? oder müssen die neueren kaufdatums sein?


----------



## Rurdo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Hey leute, wo find ich den Code von meinem X6?


----------



## Alte-Schule (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Lol was für ein Fail von AMD.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



kuer schrieb:


> schon klar. AMD macht ein Aktion um ein Produkt zu fördern, ohne das dies Produkt auf dem Markt ist.  Weit hergeholt ist noch gelinde ausgedrückt. Aber hauptsache einen Post los gelassen.
> 
> @ Top: Schöne Sache das. Da läst sich AMD die Beteiligung was kosten.



Der Bulldozer wurde mit Dirt3 Präsentiert, also so weit hergeholt ist es nicht


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Wenn mir jetzt noch einer sagt wo diese Unique ID Card ist, wäre das Top


----------



## DarkMo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

hab gradmal die news dazu auf derm ain gelesen (also key leak), könnt mir denken, das amd jetz auf die weise die keys "legalisieren" will ^^ also quasi bevor sich die wer illegal aneignet, verschenken sie die lieber an amd-nutzer oder so. fragt sich nur, ob man als ehrlicher kunde dann viel freude dran hat (nachweis, das mans von der seriösen quelle hat un ned das geleakte zeugs klaut).


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

habe das mal getest und Ja die keys gehen...aber ich lade es nicht runter habe angst um meinen Steam ACC !


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> habe das mal getest und Ja die keys gehen...aber ich lade es nicht runter habe angst um meinen Steam ACC !


 
Dann sag mir bitte wo ich diese ID finde, danke !


----------



## night (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

ich komm nicht mal auf die seite drauf


----------



## mkay87 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Die Keys sind illegal. Valve hat auch schon verlauten lassen das die Keys gesperrt werden und das ist noch der günstigste Fall.

Whoops, 3 Million Copies of Dirt 3 Just Went Missing [Update]

@*CrimsoN 2.0:
**Ist egal ob du es lädst oder nicht. Es reicht schon das du den Key aktiviert hast.*


----------



## khepp242 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Genau, im schlimmsten Fall kann immer ein Accountbann drohen, wer also nicht auf seinen Steamaccount verzichten möchte... Theoretisch kommen natürlich auch Nvidia Nutzer an die Keys, allerdings ist Google hier weitesgehend unbekannt.


----------



## Alte-Schule (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Handelt es sich nun nur um AMD Grafikkarten oder alle Produkte von AMD?


----------



## croulder (6. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

wo finde ich diese unique card id ????


----------



## kuer (7. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer wurde mit Dirt3 Präsentiert, also so weit hergeholt ist es nicht


 

Tja officiel ist noch garnichts und präsentiert wurde da auch nichts, sondern nur hinter verschlossenen Türen (besser INfo). Also doch weit her geholt, desweiteren ist Dirt3 draußen und BD nicht. Also noch mal eine Aktion für ein nicht verfügbares Produkt ist extrem weit hergeholt.



Rurdo schrieb:


> Hey leute, wo find ich den Code von meinem X6?


 


Auf der Verpackung ist die Seriesnummer.  Wo sonst.


----------



## Alex555 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Sind die keys jetzt legal oder nicht? 
Wenn sie legal sind, wie bekomme ich dann als Notebook GPU Besitzer (HD 4570) meinen Dirt 3 Schlüssel? 
Ansonsten werde ich halt wohl mal den support anschreiben!


----------



## mkay87 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Sind die keys jetzt legal oder nicht?
> Wenn sie legal sind, wie bekomme ich dann als Notebook GPU Besitzer (HD 4570) meinen Dirt 3 Schlüssel?
> Ansonsten werde ich halt wohl mal den support anschreiben!


 
Sie sind illegal beschafft worden und die Dirt 3 Spiele werden zurzeit reihenweise bei Steam wieder entfernt.


----------



## MARIIIO (7. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Wenn das Keys sind, die auch in der Packung ener neuen Graka oder eines Prozessors liegen könnten, können die ja nicht einfach wahllos Steam-Accounts sperren! Wäre ja möglich, dass ich den Code leagal bekommen habe? 

Darksystem im "STEAM Weekend Deal"-Thread meint, die Spiele werden einfach aus dem Account entfernt:



Darksystem schrieb:


> Nunja - hab rein aus Interesse mal den Steam  Support angefragt. Die meinen die entfernen es nur vom Account, wenns  denn ein böser Key ist.
> Jedenfalls meinen. Wurde geaddet und mir  wurde ein Key geschenkt und ich wusste zu der Zeit noch nichts von den  Leaks. Nun hab ich total entsetzt ein Ticket eröffnet und sie meinen,  wie oben bereits geschrieben, wenn es ein geleakter Key ist, wird er  einfach entfernt.



Vielleicht muss man dann eben eine aufwendigere Key-Prüfung über sich ergehen lassen (Scan der Code-Karte o. ä.), um einen funtkionierenden Key zu erhalten, falls man sich eines der besagten Produkte gekauft hat. Wird man sehen...


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Ging gerade Online. 



> *Update 2:* Wie AMD soeben gegenüber PC Games Hardware mitteilte, wurde eine Webseite der AMD-Promoagentur gehackt und die Codes entsprechend entwendet. Server von AMD oder Codemasters waren entgegen einiger Meldungen nicht von dem Hack betroffen. Derzeit würde AMD mit Codemasters, Steam und der Agentur eng zusammen arbeiten, um das Problem zu lösen. AMD würde "alle gültigen Gutscheine akzeptieren". Das Einlösen könne sich aufgrund der derzeitigen Situation aber etwas verzögern.


----------



## Hydroxid (7. September 2011)

Also ich hab's mir gestern Abend runtergeladen


----------



## Rizoma (7. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Also ich hab's mir gestern Abend runtergeladen


 

Und wie funtzt das genau? Ich gehe auf die HP die im Startpost ist gebe da meine PII Seriennummer ein und bekomme den Stream Key? für welche AMD Produkte gilt dieses Angebot überhaupt habe ja vor nicht all zu langer zeit nen Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte gekauft evtl. bekomme ich Dirt3 ja 2x


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Also als die seite gestern noch Online war, konnte ich folgendes herraus lesen. 

Das Spiel bekommen NUR die leute bei dennen diese Promo Karte dabei war, d.h nicht jeder AMD Produkt besitzer bekommt das Game, sondern nur die bei dennen die Promo Karte für Dirt 3 dabei war ..... 

Ich hab auch bei meiner HD5870 keinerlei nummer gefunden die ich da hätte eintragen können. 

Und ma ganz ehrlich, AMD hatte scheinbar 3 Millionen Keys, die hätten im leben nicht gereicht damit JEDER Amd besitzer ne Seriennummer bekommt. 

Meiner meinung nach ist diese User News nichts weiter als eine Ente.


----------



## Rizoma (7. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



dfence schrieb:


> Also als die seite gestern noch Online war, konnte ich folgendes herraus lesen.
> 
> Das Spiel bekommen NUR die leute bei dennen diese Promo Karte dabei war, d.h nicht jeder AMD Produkt besitzer bekommt das Game, sondern nur die bei dennen die Promo Karte für Dirt 3 dabei war .....
> 
> ...


 

Hätte mich auch ehrlich verwundert eine solche Aktion bei Produkten die schon im Markt etabliert sind ist eher sinnfrei könnte mir gut vorstellen das die codes für den Bulli bestimmt sind um ihn schnell in den Markt rein zu drücken.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Jop vermute ich auch, macht ja keinen wirklichen sinn z.b jemand mit ner alten HD3870 Dirt 3 nachträglich zu schenken, vorallem wie wollen die das ohne mega aufwand abgleichen, die müsten ja extra ne Datenbank bauen für die Webseite wo jede Seriennummer von jedem AMD produkt enthalten ist, allein das dürfte schon den rahmen sprengen. 

Aber wie gesagt in das eingabe feld konnte man auch unmöglich ne Seriennummer eingeben, das war eher eine art Key wie man es von Games kennt, und dabei stand "Key von der Promotion Karte eingeben".


----------



## Stroiner (8. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Aber wie kann man die Keys auch auf einem ungesicherten Server abspeichern.
Das ist verantwortungslos und fahrlässig.
Selbst schuld, wenn die Keys dann aktiviert werden.
Der Mitarbeiter, der das zu verantworten hat ist jetzt sicher arbeitslos^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Das mit Dirt 3 Wurde gefixt.... Spiel Wurde Entfernt kein VAC bann oder so schade auch


----------



## Penske1 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Hallo

Ich habe jetzt meine neue Grafikkarte bekommen wo auch ein Dirt 3 Code mit dabei ist. Auf der angegebenen Promo-Webseite gibts ja nix mehr. Jetzt wollt ich das bei Steam machen, aber ich find nirgends etwas wo ich den Code eingeben könnte. Das Spiel kann ich nur für 50 Öcken kaufen, sonst steht da nix.

Weiß jemand wie das geht?


----------



## spionkaese (12. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



Penske1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe jetzt meine neue Grafikkarte bekommen wo auch ein Dirt 3 Code mit dabei ist. Auf der angegebenen Promo-Webseite gibts ja nix mehr. Jetzt wollt ich das bei Steam machen, aber ich find nirgends etwas wo ich den Code eingeben könnte. Das Spiel kann ich nur für 50 Öcken kaufen, sonst steht da nix.
> 
> Weiß jemand wie das geht?


Hast du denn nen Key? Wenn ja,
in der Library, Sammlung Bibliothek, kA wies auf Deutsch heisst, gibts unten links nen Knopf zum einlösen von Keys.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



Penske1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe jetzt meine neue Grafikkarte bekommen wo auch ein Dirt 3 Code mit dabei ist. Auf der angegebenen Promo-Webseite gibts ja nix mehr. Jetzt wollt ich das bei Steam machen, aber ich find nirgends etwas wo ich den Code eingeben könnte. Das Spiel kann ich nur für 50 Öcken kaufen, sonst steht da nix.
> 
> Weiß jemand wie das geht?


 
Steam öffnen --> Spiele (zwischen Freunde und Hilfe) --> Ein Produkt bei Steam aktivierem --> Weiter --> Ich stimme zu --> Produktcode eingeben --> Weiter


----------



## Penske1 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Das hab ich auch schon probiert, da kommt aber immer "ungültiger Produktcode" und einen richtigen CD-Key hab da ja nicht dabei.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (12. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Ärgere mich auch darüber, habe mir die Sapphire 6950 Dirt 3 Edition gekauft und nun kann ich den Promo Code nicht einlösen,
dabei hat ich mich schon auf das Game, insbesondere den Audi S1 gefreut.

Übrigens das ist nur nen Promo Code, kein Spiel Key für Steam, den bekommt man erst wenn man bei AMD den Promo Code einlöst.


----------



## Penske1 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Also guck ich erstmal in die Röhre bis die das auf die Reihe gekriegt haben?


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (12. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



Penske1 schrieb:


> Also guck ich erstmal in die Röhre bis die das auf die Reihe gekriegt haben?


 
Jepp so siehts erstmal aus, hoffe die bekommen das vor dem Release von BF3 hin, sonst kann Dirt 3 lange warten bis es gespielt wird


----------



## Penske1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Ahhhhh, es geht wieder!
Allerdings muss man nach Eingabe seiner Daten ein Bild als Beweis hochladen. Also abfotografieren oder einscannen.
Jetzt wart ich auf meinen Key...


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (16. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



Penske1 schrieb:


> Ahhhhh, es geht wieder!
> Allerdings muss man nach Eingabe seiner Daten ein Bild als Beweis hochladen. Also abfotografieren oder einscannen.
> Jetzt wart ich auf meinen Key...


 

Und schon bekommen? Habs heute auch fertig gemacht, erstmal den Gutschein vernünftig und lesbar abfotographieren ohne Lichtspiegelungen 
Doch mal wieder nen all-in-one Drucker kaufen..


----------



## Penske1 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Leider noch nix bekommen. Keien Ahnung wie lange die in der Regel dafür brauchen? Bin mir auch nihct sicher ob der eingegebene Code richtig war. Da sind zwei nullen mit drauf, könnten aber auch zwei O's sein.


----------



## Abaloca (18. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

@penske hast du nun dein key bekommen...hab das heute auch abfotografiert und weggeschickt...bin ma gespannt wie lange das dauert...


----------



## burinno (20. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Komisch, wenn ich meinen Code eingeben will sagt mir die seite er seie falsch, aber das ist er nicht. Hab meinen code aus der Sapphire 6870 edition.


----------



## Robonator (20. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Schade hab ne XFX HD 6850 finde aber diese ID leider nicht


----------



## drspeed (20. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Habe ich auch erst gehabt bis ich gemerkt habe das ich die 0 als einO gehalten habe.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (20. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Wo steht denn die id?


----------



## drspeed (21. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

hallo hat von euch schonmal jemand eine Antwort bekommen.Ich habe letzten Freitag mein Code mit Bild weggeschickt und noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Penske1 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Ich hab jetzt endlich meinen Key bekommen.
Man muss sich dann nochmal mit dem neuen Code re-registrieren und bekommt auch direkt den Steam-Code.
Dann kanns ja los gehen


----------



## burinno (21. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



Penske1 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt endlich meinen Key bekommen.
> Man muss sich dann nochmal mit dem neuen Code re-registrieren und bekommt auch direkt den Steam-Code.
> Dann kanns ja los gehen


 
Wo hast du den den her? Auf der Pro site bekomme ich immer die Nachricht das mein Code falsch wär -.- (AMD | Get your DiRT 3 Game Key)


----------



## drspeed (21. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Habe das ganze jetzt nochmal gemacht und siehe da ich habe eine Mail bekommen das ich bearbeitet werde.Das letzte mal habe garnichts bekommen komisch.
er sagte mir auch erst wieder falscher code wie schon beim letzten mal.0undO wieder mal verwechselt.


----------



## Dragon70 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



Robonator schrieb:


> Schade hab ne XFX HD 6850 finde aber diese ID leider nicht




Jop geht mir genauso. 


MFG Dragon


----------



## drspeed (21. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Habt ihr denn keine Karte wo der Code mit drauf steht.Ich habe so ne extra Karte dabei gehabt get your free copy of dirt 3 steht da drauf


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (22. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Habe es eben auch nochmal versucht und diesmal auch ne Automatische mail erhalten das da jetzt was bearbeitet wird, 
beim letzten Versuch habe ich nichts derglechen bekommen... es kann nur schief gehen...


----------



## slayerdaniel (22. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



drspeed schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn keine Karte wo der Code mit drauf steht.Ich habe so ne extra Karte dabei gehabt get your free copy of dirt 3 steht da drauf


 
Problem ist der Threadtitel, keine Ahnung warum der noch nicht abgeändert wurde bzw der Thread geschlossen wurde. Aber er stimmt so wie der Thread aktuell heißt einfach nicht und sorgt für maximale Verwirrung.
Ohne Karte mit Dirt3 Promocode bekommt man das Spiel nicht, punkt aus fertig. Ich kann 30 AMD Grakas hier haben, wenn keiner eine Karte mit Promocode bei lag bekomme ich auch kein Dort 3...so einfach ist das ganze.


----------



## loltheripper (22. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

ich hab auch son code mit meiner sapphire 6970 bekommen hab aber eigtl keine verwendung dafür...


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Problem ist der Threadtitel, keine Ahnung warum der noch nicht abgeändert wurde bzw der Thread geschlossen wurde. Aber er stimmt so wie der Thread aktuell heißt einfach nicht und sorgt für maximale Verwirrung.
> Ohne Karte mit Dirt3 Promocode bekommt man das Spiel nicht, punkt aus fertig. Ich kann 30 AMD Grakas hier haben, wenn keiner eine Karte mit Promocode bei lag bekomme ich auch kein Dort 3...so einfach ist das ganze.


 
Auch wenn ich persönlich keine AMD Produkte besitze, der Titel des Threads ist mir schon "zu schön um wahr zu sein" vorgekommen...


----------



## burinno (22. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Es ist einfach so das allen karten aus der 6000er Serie eine Karte beiliegen sollte, zumindest ab einem bestimmten Produktionszeitpunkt.


----------



## akif15 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

letzte woche habe ich meiner schwester ein neues system zusammengeschustert mit einer hd6850.

das kärtchen war auch dabei aber haben es noch nicht aktiviert...


----------



## JonathanWayne (23. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Ziemlich coole Sache, habe heute in meiner neuen HD 6790 auch einen Key gefunden. Gleich mal den Steam-Account pushen


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



loltheripper schrieb:


> ich hab auch son code mit meiner sapphire 6970 bekommen hab aber eigtl keine verwendung dafür...


 
Dann verkauf/verschenke ihn.

P.S. Ich nehm ihn gern


----------



## drspeed (24. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Habe gerade eben mein Key bekommen.Nun dauert es wieder bei Steam scheiss download speed ist echt ein Witz.


----------



## i.neT' (24. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Falls das auch für CPU's gilt wo finde ich ihn auf der verüackung ? Ich finde nix habe n X6


----------



## burinno (24. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



i.neT' schrieb:


> Falls das auch für CPU's gilt wo finde ich ihn auf der verüackung ? Ich finde nix habe n X6


 Antwort:



burinno schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so das allen karten aus der 6000er Serie eine Karte beiliegen sollte, zumindest ab einem bestimmten Produktionszeitpunkt.


 
Ne?


----------



## GTA 3 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Die Überschrift irritiert....


----------



## burinno (25. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Schnell sind Sie ja nicht. Schon 4 Werktage vorbei seit dem ich die Bestätigungsmail für die Bearbeitung habe


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (26. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Bei mir ist auch noch kein Code angekommen. Vielleicht haben die ja keine Promocodes mehr!


----------



## Hydroxid (27. September 2011)

Also ich habe gestern meinen 2en über einen Code eines freundes bekommen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. September 2011)

Ich habe einen Code vor knapp 1,5 Wochen auf der HP von AMD eingegeben und bisher immernoch keiner neue per Mail oder irgendeine Reaktion bekommen... dauert also derzeit verdammt lange eh man den Key bekommt.
An dem Tag als die Seite wieder aktiv wurde habe ich gleich abends meinen eingegeben und ca. 36 Stunden später kam die Mail von AMD mit dem neuen Code, mit dem ich sofort den Steamcode anfordern konnte.
Die scheinen also durch diese Panne dort gerade wirklich überfordert zu sein.


----------



## burinno (27. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Code vor knapp 1,5 Wochen auf der HP von AMD eingegeben und bisher immernoch keiner neue per Mail oder irgendeine Reaktion bekommen... dauert also derzeit verdammt lange eh man den Key bekommt.
> An dem Tag als die Seite wieder aktiv wurde habe ich gleich abends meinen eingegeben und ca. 36 Stunden später kam die Mail von AMD mit dem neuen Code, mit dem ich sofort den Steamcode anfordern konnte.
> Die scheinen also durch diese Panne dort gerade wirklich überfordert zu sein.


 
Warte nun 6 (werk) Tage. Echt dumm das es so dauert


----------



## Fatalii (27. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Ich warte schon seit gut 9 Tagen und keine Reaktion seitens AMD.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



burinno schrieb:


> Warte nun 6 (werk) Tage. Echt dumm das es so dauert


Und das traurigste ist, dass ich als eingefleischter Colin McRae-Ralley-Fan (auch DiRT1+2) ziemlich enttäuscht bin von DiRT3... 
Kaum klasssicher Ralleyspaß mehr (vor allem auch sehr kurze Strecken)... wo ist der klasse Soundtrack von DiRT2?... das Handling der Fahrzeuge ist erschreckend (trotz aller deaktivierten Fahrhilfen)... und und und... mit der Grafik bin ich auch nicht so einverstanden... naja sorry für den Spam, aber ich wurde leider enttäuscht... also gut, dass ich es mir doch nicht kaufen musste...

"*Colin McRae würde sich im Grab umdrehen"*


----------



## SeriousFlo (27. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Hallo,

also wenn du Keine Reaktion bekommen hast würde ich ds noch mal wiederholen ich habe nach dem 2. versuch zumindest einen mail bekommen das es bearbeitet wird! und das war in der nacht von Freitag auf samstag.
aber leider noch kein key


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (27. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Juhuu... hatte grad meine Antwort von AMD bekommen, Steam lastet jetzt schon fleissig die DSL Leitung aus... 

Letzte Woche Donnerstag hab ich die Daten abgeschickt, denke mal das die gut zu tun haben, 
werden ja nicht grad wenig GraKa´s mit dem Gutschein Weltweit verkauft.


----------



## Fatalii (29. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Auch ich habe von AMD eine Antwort bekommen, der Key funktioniert auf Steam, das Spiel wurde über Nacht heruntergeladen 
und heut Abend wird Dirt3 und die Open Beta von BF3angespielt.
MfG


----------



## burinno (29. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Jop, hab nun auch endlich meinen Key erhalten. Nach 7 Werktagen. Naja, ich lade es gerade


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

So heute Nacht um 4:30 (!!!) kam der neue Promo-Key von AMD. 
Angefordert hatte ich den am 16.09.


----------



## solari (29. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Jetzt muß ich noch mal nachfragen:
Habe im August z.B. einen Phenom II X4 965 BE gekauft. Kann mich aber nicht erinnern, das irgendein Code der Packung beilag. Kann ich dennoch irgendwie an so einen Code rankommen


----------



## burinno (29. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



solari schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich noch mal nachfragen:
> Habe im August z.B. einen Phenom II X4 965 BE gekauft. Kann mich aber nicht erinnern, das irgendein Code der Packung beilag. Kann ich dennoch irgendwie an so einen Code rankommen


 

Nein. Gilt nur für Grafikkarten der 6000er Serie.


----------



## solari (29. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Achso 
Dann hab ich was falsch gelesen/verstanden. Ich dachte allgemein AMD-Produkte.
Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



solari schrieb:


> Achso
> Dann hab ich was falsch gelesen/verstanden. Ich dachte allgemein AMD-Produkte.
> Trotzdem Danke.




Dachte ich auch


----------



## SeriousFlo (29. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Habe jezz auch meinen key bekommen  dauert aber leider bei mir mit dem laden der 11,8Gb da ich nur mit 240KB/s laden kann weil meie 2000er nich mehr hergibt


----------



## BikeRider (29. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*



solari schrieb:


> Achso
> Dann hab ich was falsch gelesen/verstanden. Ich dachte allgemein AMD-Produkte.
> Trotzdem Danke.


 


streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch


 Haben wohl die meisten gedacht (Ich auch).


----------



## cuthbert (29. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Jo, dachte auch, ich kann hier mit meinem alten 720 BE noch was abstauben ... Der Titel der News ist schon sehr missverständlich.


----------



## unLieb (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

Da ich seit gestern Besitzer einer Radeon HD 6950 von MSI bin, bin ich jetzt mal über das Thema gestolpert. 

Allerdings war meiner Karte keine Dirt3 Key beigelegt. 


Meint ihr man kommt da trotzdem noch an einen Key ran? MSI ist da wohl ziemlich geizig. Hätte wieder eine Karte von Sapphire nehmen sollen. Die verschenken ja öfters mal Spiele.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 kostenlos für AMD Produkte Besitzer*

@Abufaso und iP man


> 2.1 Handel
> Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe und Wertanfragen sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet. Links zu eBay&Co, die auf eigene Auktionen verweisen, sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum unerwünscht. Eine Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage nach Erstellung des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Für den Marktplatz gelten zusätzliche Regeln. Die Marktplatzregeln sind erst nach erfolgter Freischaltung einsehbar.
> Es wird an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass auch die Erwähnung von Verkaufsinteressen in einem Thread oder das Verlinken eines Verkaufsthreads unter Nennung der angebotenen Ware in der Signatur ein Verkaufsangebot darstellt.



mfg


----------

